# Wheatless bread



## GaArt (Oct 21, 2004)

My first attempt at wheatless bread didn't turn out so good. 
It actually tastes good, but because I had to stop in the process, I don't think it rose as well as it should have...let me splain

I'd gone to the health food store and bought flour to make the bread. I started the sponge for the bread and had already added the bean flour... I was going to make it half bean and half brown rice flour.... the brown rice flour was full of bugs. So I went ahead and used all bean flour and went ahead and let it proof. The next day I put the sponge in the fridge and took it out this morning. But it never really rose up as well as it had, even though I added more yeast. 
So I mixed it up...let it rise and formed the loaves and re-rise. Baking.. but it was half raw... 
The stuff actually tastes good, but like I said it was just off. 
I'll keep on trying and let you guys know what's happening.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 22, 2004)

health food store? bugs? what kind of anarchy is going on there??!!


----------



## GaArt (Oct 23, 2004)

Yes, bugs.. at a health food store.. I had some friends over at Cooks online that looked around and they are Indian meal moths. 
Very hard to get rid of..

But anyway. I made another batch of the bread.. ciabotta.. and it turned out better, but I think that a different type of bread would be better than the ciabotta to make wheatless. Something very light I think would be better.


----------

